# Da Groupa



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Scot (reelhappy) and I went out on the raft in hopes of catching a few kings to use as bait for this weekend. On the way out we see some bait schools andcaught a bunch of hard tails and ladyfish. 

After getting all we need we begin to troll. I know nothing about trolling and Scot has been teaching me quite a bit......not to mention listening to Will and Wade (although I'm not doing that kind of trolling yet). We didn't get any kings but we did get a keeper grouper and some really nice sized snapper (which were thrown back).


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice fish, how far offshore were you and what were you trolling with?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Gag Konz, I'm sure it will fry up nice.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe we were within 2 miles out trolling a stretch 25


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice cap!!!!

George


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice pic ray! next time we will get you the king!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job Ray..Im sure youll take that over a king any day!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *konz (5/11/2009)*Scot (reelhappy) and I went out on the raft in hopes of catching a few kings to use as bait for this weekend. On the way out we see some bait schools andcaught a bunch of hard tails and ladyfish.
> 
> After getting all we need we begin to troll. I know nothing about trolling and Scot has been teaching me quite a bit......not to mention listening to Will and Wade (although I'm not doing that kind of trolling yet). We didn't get any kings but we did get a keeper grouper and some really nice sized snapper (which were thrown back).




Damn bro thats a nice one. Not a thing wrong with that fish. I can hear the fish cooker heating up the grease right now!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Grouper !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Fish Ray, that bad boy is going to eat well. Damn, I need to get back down.You lose some weight big boy.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to go Knoz...nicegroupa andthat hat is awesome too!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice one...thanks for the report.


----------

